
From Python to Silicon – Design Hardware with Python - okl
http://www.myhdl.org/
======
aprdm
Love MyHDL! Was essentially how I learned python and transitioned from a
hardware engineer to devops.

Here is a blogpost I did a while ago on how to design a UART with it
[https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1323...](https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1323837)

------
mar77i
AFAIU, the guys at LibreSilicon have been using Haskell for this kind of
stuff...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZq5Ryt3Wto](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZq5Ryt3Wto)

------
riazrizvi
IMO a start to finish story of a simple dedicated circuit design hooked up to
some housing and working in the wild would really help sell this.

------
gkolli
This looks really neat! I'm interested in hardware design but don't know where
to start - any pointers/resources?

~~~
sansnomme
Just google Verilog and VHDL. There are plenty of resources online. The most
important thing is to buy a board (any FPGA around the 20-50 dollars price
range is more than sufficient), do not delude yourself that a simulator will
teach you hardware. Hardware is brutal, you are limited by the laws of
physics. Experience in stuff like Arduino etc. would help a lot. Otherwise
just stick to Redstone in Minecraft if you are only interested in how things
theoretically work.

------
einpoklum
tl;dr: Design hardware with VHDL, but generate your VHDL programmatically with
Python then easily simulate it.

... I can't say if that's really what's been missing in HW designers' life,
but - I'm not one of them, so I wouldn't know.

